# morel off of west broad today!



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

i found this little guy by the rr tracks off of west broad st. today, i looked for a couple of hours more but this is the only one i seen, it wont be long. I'll be out hard next week, maybe this weekend!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

sweet....i live pretty close to west broad.


----------

